# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Help! Internet keeps dropping

## Volcon

I use bright house, which is part of time warner i think, i'm not exactly sure. But i've had random drops for years, but only like.. once a month, recently my internet started dropping 4-5 times a day, especially at night, i called bright house, a guy came out and "fixed" it saying there was a problem with the cord that he fixed. But it actually stayed the same if not got worse, my parents are out of town for a few weeks so i can't call bright house, but is there anything else that could be causing the problem that i can fix without them coming out?

----------


## Marvo

With the information you've provided so far, the problem could be a plethora of things, so here goes;
How long do the internet drops last, do they seem to occur while you're doing something specific or just randomly, what router do you have, have you tested your connection with other net-cables (RJ45 cables) or other computers? Also, did the guy from Bright House say which cable was broken?

----------


## Volcon

> With the information you've provided so far, the problem could be a plethora of things, so here goes;
> How long do the internet drops last, do they seem to occur while you're doing something specific or just randomly, what router do you have, have you tested your connection with other net-cables (RJ45 cables) or other computers? Also, did the guy from Bright House say which cable was broken?



It lasts a good 1-3 minutes, wireless comes back faster then wired. I have a Linksys router, WRT150N to be exact. I have tested some other cables, and i have tried to plug myself directly into the modem before, it dropped less but i still dropped once or twice. They don't seem to occur during specific things, i only notice them when i'm dropped from a game or the link i clicked dosen't load. I don't recall exactly which one, he said it was inside the houes, a internal problem - i think he said one of the cords was being bent or something and it was causing some feedback on the line.

----------


## Marvo

Have you tested with other computers? It doesn't sound like a problem on your part, but we might aswell make sure. I suggest you contact your ISP again and complain, and explain what you've already tried.

----------


## Volcon

> Have you tested with other computers? It doesn't sound like a problem on your part, but we might aswell make sure. I suggest you contact your ISP again and complain, and explain what you've already tried.



My dad's laptop drops as the same time i do, i called them they are coming out thursday, i'm curious what the problem will be this time, and by the gods this time i'm going to force him to stay a hour to make sure the internet does not drop, hopefully Verizon ViSO comes to my location soon.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> this time i'm going to force him to stay a hour to make sure the internet does not drop



Just make sure you're not getting charged for the troubleshooting by the hour.

----------


## Marvo

> My dad's laptop drops as the same time i do, i called them they are coming out thursday, i'm curious what the problem will be this time, and by the gods this time i'm going to force him to stay a hour to make sure the internet does not drop, hopefully Verizon ViSO comes to my location soon.



Keep us posted then.

----------


## Volcon

Good, they finnaly fixed it, he said there was a bad cord out back and he was ashamed that his company diden't catch it the first time, he dident charge me anything since he said "i was techincally just finishing the job the guy should have done last time". Sweetness.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Nice!  Glad to hear you've back up and running and that you didn't have to pull your checkbook/wallet out.

----------


## Marvo

Well that good  :smiley:

----------

